# Change Out T-belt Tensioner Stud?



## edge10 (May 25, 2008)

This is on a low mileage (73K mi) '87. The stud looks in great shape with no rust and looks straight. Are these always changed out on each t-belt change or is it based on condition/miles? I found recommendations both sides - always change it and others to do it based on inspection. The problem I want to avoid is the stud can be a PIA to remove and don't want to risk snapping it in the block. I plan to use new washers and nut either way.


----------

